# SMF app on iPhone not working



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2013)

My iPhone app quite working. When I click on the app it opens them it immediately goes to an advertisement for some game at the App Store.only way I can access the forum via my phone now is through Tapatalk. This just started after my phone updated to the latest IOS version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2013)

Using iPhone 5 IOS 7.0.4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 26, 2013)

We have our own app for Iphone? where I cant find it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> We have our own app for Iphone? where I cant find it.



Mike I'm not sure if it's truly an App or if it's just the mobile version. I do have a button on my screen for it. Either way right now I can't use it as explained in the first post. 

You can see the button for SMF in the photo, third row down third row over.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm using a 5 c.  To send this. I wish I had a button like yours. I always open my browser


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't know there was an app either. I did have the problem you described on another mobile version of a website, and it turned out what it was doing was opening another tab in front of the one I wanted. Just tapped the tab button, closed the ad and maximized the page I wanted.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2013)

We'll it's started working again so I have no clue what was going on. 

So to get the button for SMF on the home screen or whatever iPhone calls it you just have to save the page to the home screen when you look at it in Safari. Then there will be a button there. At least that's how it works with the iPhone 5


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 26, 2013)

That's pretty cool. 

Just tap the "share" button at the bottom in the middle. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 26, 2013






Then choose "Add to homescreen"












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, just took me a few minutes to figure it out so I figured I'd share the info to save others the trouble.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks its added to my home screen now


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread, just took me a few minutes to figure it out so I figured I'd share the info to save others the trouble.


No problem MD! I was trying to do the same but forgot that steps, and didn't have my phone with me!


----------

